
High-quality PDF generation with HTML and CSS using PrintCSS - zopyx
https://print-css.rocks
======
zopyx
#PrintCSS is a modern way to generated high-quality PDF or paginated content
from XML or HTML with the help of CSS. #PrintCSS is not the traditional
print.css stylessheet for @media print. #PrintCSS is based on the W3C Paged
Media standard and introduces CSS functionality that is specific to paginated
content like footnotes, page counters, running headers, left/right pages,
orphans and windows and many more...

There are various tools available - free and commercial tools - that
implemented the "Paged Media" standard with different levels of compliance and
other options and higher-level functionalities.

The portal print-css.rocks gives you a good introduction to #PrintCSS and CSS
Paged Media with an overview of tools and a bunch of lessons and mini
tutorials.

